# Halloween: Edgar Allan Poe's Top 10 Creepiest Tales (Scary Stories)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Halloween: Edgar Allan Poe's Top 10 Creepiest Tales (Scary Stories)


DOWNLOAD LINK HERE (INCLUDING IMAGES):

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ov40vdd4yry5w/tencreeptalesedapo


Here are 10 of his best works, collected in MP3 format in what is essentially an audiobook. All the stories I've listened to so far have been clearly read and well-paced; I found several of the narrators to be very effective, while others were not. One thing I would have liked is if they had also included things like sound effects and background music... the mood is a key element in tales of terror - and while stillness and quiet can be effective, I think some underscore would have been useful in this case.


----------

